# White Plains availability



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

White Plains is this Sunday. 
I'll have a ton of feeders
6 types of flies, 4 types of springtails. 3 types of Isopods, 2 types of beetles and lesser waxworms

For frogs I should have leucs, si anthonyii, black jeans pumilio, a couple tinc morphs. 

Cypress knees and magnolia leaf litter.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Jeremy,

What types of Isos will you have available?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

For sure ill have dwarf white, dwarf striped and CR purple. I might have a native species I have been rearing for a few months.


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

...PM sent...


----------

